

Show HN: Number Duck - a programming library to read and write Excel files - CliffyA
http://numberduck.com/

======
angdis
The screenshot of the excel spreadsheet with the title "Important Looking
Business Document" is borderline condescending. If you're going to actually
use a C++ library to generate an excel spreadsheet, it BETTER BE fucking
IMPORTANT or else what is the point?

~~~
CliffyA
Well I definitely wasn't going for condescending with that image, I was trying
to come from more of a fun place to entice the bored business programmer
looking for a solution to their excel problems. Obviously there's a lot less
business programmers using C++ as opposed to Java and .NET, so I do plan to
develop wrappers for those eventually. Currently tho, I am looking to be the
most feature complete C++ library before I try to expand too far.

I'll think more about the screenshot, thanks for the heads up.

------
ola
Very cool, could have used something like this at my last workplace where
excel was the lingua franca.

